# sim city 3000



## ad_h9 (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's my problem: I can't save any cities now. 

Error Message
City Save Failed

Some help sites for SC3K said to simply change save location to the hard drive (it tries to save to the CD ROM) .. but I tried this and did not work. Any thoughts?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

does it give you the option to save the game where you want to in game?


----------



## ad_h9 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes. I have tried saving to C: Prog. files-Maxis-SC3k-Cities with no luck.

I did delete the Updater because it was giving me trouble at the start-up menu. Do you think this has something to do with it? 



(I failed to mention that all the cities I previously saved were lost somehow).


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you have installed the game on your HDD and you can't save the game?
are you running the game from the CD ROM without installing it? (I can't see how it is possible thought)...
try to make the folder no a "read only" right click on the game's folder and remove the "Read Only" click apply.
enter the game and try to save


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would re install the game using revo uninstaller it sounds corrupt to me
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## ad_h9 (Apr 2, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> you have installed the game on your HDD and you can't save the game?
> are you running the game from the CD ROM without installing it? (I can't see how it is possible thought)...
> try to make the folder no a "read only" right click on the game's folder and remove the "Read Only" click apply.
> enter the game and try to save



I'm running the game with installing it and the CD is in when I play it. I tried to remove the read only, I did so but it did not change the error I get when I try to save game.


----------



## ad_h9 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I would re install the game using revo uninstaller it sounds corrupt to me
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/



I re-installed using revo uninstaller. I thought it was corrupt as well, but this unfortunately did not work. I got the same error message when trying to save.

Maybe it has something to do with that when I install the game- I have to delete the updater for SC3K. Because if I don't delete this, I can't navigate anywhere on the game's start-up menu.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try installing the game in a custom location

I have all of my games saved under this C:\Games\...


----------

